# Favorite Omelette?



## loveyoukisses (Feb 17, 2007)

I'm making a special brunch in the morning, and I was planning on omelettes, because it is only the two of us, and it seems like the easiest way to put a bunch of different ingredients in one dish.
So I'm wondering, what is your favorite omelette?  Favorite add ins?

I don't eat meat, and he won't eat fruit - so that makes my menu planning kind of hard, any other ideas for a light brunch for the two of us?


----------



## TATTRAT (Feb 17, 2007)

spinach, goats cheese, roasted red peppers, and if you will eat seafood, jumbo lump crab, if not, then add some portabella mushrooms.

just my $.02


----------



## stargazer021 (Feb 17, 2007)

Swiss cheese, fresh mushrooms, and crumbled bacon.


----------



## appletart (Feb 17, 2007)

How about some sliced portabella mushrooms, diced tomatoes, chopped parsely, diced sweet peppers and shredded montery jack cheese?


----------



## auntdot (Feb 18, 2007)

Could make a 'pizza' omelet with cheese,onions, peppers, 'shrooms (any kind, your choice), olives (black or your choice) and cover with a a pizza sauce (or any tomato sauce).

Or can make the lazy man's omelet, the frittata. It is ridiculously simple to prepare, the toughest part about the dish to me is remembering where the double 't' is put.  Actually I usually prefer a frittata to the omelet because it can be served at room temperature or easily reheated (nuked). 

You can toss any veggies you want in them, from asparagus to zucchini.

And any cheese, almost always incorporate cheese.

Could make a Spanish tortilla, which is a version of the frittata (THOSE PESKY T'S AGAIN) but I cannot resist tossing in more stuff than the obligatory potatoes and onions. And so I wind up with a frittata, sorta.

Or try a pseudo Asian dish, the egg foo young.  Basically an omelet-frittata-Spanish tortilla concoction with, oh, sprouts, water chestnuts, green onions, anything you wish.  Can make a sauce to go over it (a veggie based one), just Google for recipe.

Have just hit upon egg dishes with savory ingredients, but can also incorporate sweet stuff into them, including jams and preserves.

Just a few ideas in the very early part of the morning when I am trying to come to terms with the fact that it is easier for me to make a frittata than spell the darn thing.

Enjoy.


----------



## Barb L. (Feb 18, 2007)

One of my favorites, very simple - hash brown w/melted cheese omelette.  brown and cook hash browns, then add to omelette with cheese.  Love em'


----------



## BreezyCooking (Feb 18, 2007)

Although you can pretty much put anything & everything into an omelette, my favorites are:

Spanish (sauteed peppers (any color), onions, & diced fresh tomato or tomato sauce)

Western (sauteed peppers (any color), onions, ham, & cheddar or American cheese) (You could just leave out the ham if you wished).

Swiss Cheese & Mushroom (sauteed - any type)

Feta Cheese & Spinach (sauteed)

Cheese (any type)


----------



## corazon (Feb 18, 2007)

My fave is spinach, goat cheese and mushroom

I'm also partial to green chile, cheddar and diced ham.


----------



## Ali (Mar 1, 2007)

I like omelettes with mushrooms, bacon and casserole blend shredded cheese. I added a bit of salsa a while back and it was pretty good. 

~Ali


----------



## Yakuta (Mar 1, 2007)

This omelette is so great for a special breakfast.  I normally make a quiche with it but I have made it as an omelette and it's equally good.

Raw shrimps (chopped roughly)
broccoli cut into small florets
sweet onion finely chopped
freshly chopped parsley
lots of mild cheddar cheese
eggs
salt, pepper
splash of milk
1/2 tbps of flour 

Beat the eggs, milk and flour until light and fluffy.  Stir in the salt and peper and cheese and reserve.  

Saute the onions, broccoli in butter, add the shrimps and cook for 1/2 a minute.  Pour the eggs and sprinkle parsley.  

I like to serve it with a nice fresh fruit salad, coffee and some juice.


----------



## mudbug (Mar 1, 2007)

cheese and onions are all I require in an omelette.  I don't like them loaded up with a bunch of other "stuff."


----------



## kimbaby (Mar 1, 2007)

I am a plain jane I like cheddar cheese on my omellete occasionly cubed ham as well.


----------



## Claire (Mar 6, 2007)

Spinach and cheese with your parameters.  I don't see where you live, but if you have an herb garden going, some sage, thyme, parsely, chives.  Just a snip on one of them.  

I'd toss a light salad (lettuce with a vinagrette) to go on the side. If you are so inclined, champagne or bloody marys.


----------



## lulu (Mar 6, 2007)

I am not such an omlette person, I eat them, rarely actually want them.  I suppose cheese, mushroom and ham would be what I would have chosen previously, or a spanish omlette, but this weekend I had an amazing courgette/zucchine omlette that really won me over!  so I'll plump for that.


----------



## mad_evo99 (Mar 6, 2007)

BreezyCooking said:
			
		

> Although you can pretty much put anything & everything into an omelette...


 
Exactly. I hadn't made an omelette in quite some time, but felt like some eggs over the weekend and had a bunch of already chopped veggies in the fridge from other meals. This last go around was red pepper, mushroom, black olive, onion, marble jack cheese & fresh gound salt/pepper. Yum!


----------



## VeraBlue (Mar 7, 2007)

Sauteed mushrooms and goat cheese!


----------



## phantomtigger (Mar 22, 2007)

I worked at an IHOP for 5 years, and saw all kinds of omelettes, although, we didn't have spinach or special cheese, just American, Swiss or Cheddar.  My favorite from there would have to be Cheddar cheese, chorizo, onions, and maybe some jalapenos.  Mmmmm, spicy!!  Now I want some chorizo!!!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Mar 22, 2007)

Here is another thread to give you more ideas...

Something seasonal, I love omelette or frittata with fresh asparagas teamed up with a mild cheese.

Another recent discovery... sweet omelette with various preserves/jams.  Sounded strange, until I tried it.  Yum yum!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Mar 22, 2007)

I LOVE IHOP's omelettes - all of them (as well as their whole-grain pancakes)!!

However, I can never finish them - lol - so always end up bringing home half to reheat for breakfast the next day.  They (& the pancakes) reheat very well in the microwave.  You can't beat that - 2 breakfasts for the price of one.


----------



## goodgiver (Sep 13, 2007)

*mustard eggs*

Can anybody tell me how I can make mustard eggs or pickled eggs out of egg beaters.  It seems to me that a person would have to mix something with the egg beaters to make them solid enough to cook. But what HELP ? ? ? ? ? ?


----------



## Jeff G. (Sep 19, 2007)

Corned beef, potatoes, cheddar cheese, onion.  Think of it as a corned beef hash omelet..


----------

